# Buyers "square" spreader-- Any good?



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I know this is the plowing forum, but it seems to get more traffic than the salt forum.

I found a buyers spreader (the orange square one) in the trader a few days ago. I talked to the owner, he told me that it was bought last year and only used a few times. He wants $500 for it, I was going to offer around $375 and go from there.
I will use it for light to moderate commercial spreading, only bagged material. I was thinking of making something like Tom(PineIsland) did for a reciever mount. 

My question to everyone, after having searched and gaining many opinions, is whether this spreader is worth the money and/or potential aggrivation. I could probably find a SnowEx or similar for around $900-$1200, but thought 4-500 would be better for the amount that I would use it.
Thanks for the opinions and advice everyone.

-John

Thanks again Tom, for the advice.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

It's not that bad as a back up, or second spreader. The motor hangs a little low, unless it is a newer model with the motor in the hopper (much better protection). If the motor is mounted under the hopper, be careful, it is easy to destroy. A new one runs about $150 - $200.

The receiver mount is about $100, or you can make one.

They spread about 30' wide. With dry bagged salt clogging is not a problem.... not so sure about clogging if you leave salt in the hopper. I always filled it on site, and ran all the salt out.

If you do a search you will find a ton of info.

~Chuck


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

I've never used a single stage unit like that but i do have a 2 stage Air-Flo tailgate sander that works great,i chose a 2 stage because we use sand/cinders here and very little salt so the single stage would not cut it.

If the money was there,i would go with a 2 stage just to be posotive of minimal problems.If not,keep your bags inside and dry,from what i understand,as long as the salt is dry and free flowing,it should not be to bad.

BTW-a good vibrator kit will work wonders also,i picked one up for around $150 i believe,good investment,even with the 2 stage.Good luck:waving:


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

I have a couple of them,there about 800 new.It will be alrite for just pushing out bagged materal like you will be doing.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Thanks for the advice guys. 

I came up with so many threads, some people saying that they are good spreaders, some saying otherwise. Some people were running bulk through them, etc. It seemed as though all scenarios except one similar to mine was represented, therefore, I wanted to ask about them in relation to my specific needs.

I haven't yet decided to buy, I will look at it one day this week, and maybe talk to my local dealer about other units he carries, then try to make a decision. The only thing that I don't like about it is the motor being mounted below the spinner. As mentioned, it would seem to be very vulnerable. I guess while fabbing a hitch mount, I would have to make a skidplate of sorta for it as well,  So many projects, so little time.


Thanks again, and have a Happy Independence Day!

-John


----------



## Great Lakes Snow Removal (Jan 19, 2002)

I have heard some not to good things about buyers, but everyone has an opinion.
We run the snowex 1075 pivot pro tailgate's and they come highly recommended from me.

Steve


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

Steve do you have a vibrator on that 1075? i know of a guy that has one and had to put one on it to keep the material flowing. I think he had bagged material in it but am not sure. Just wondering because i am considering purchasing one.


----------



## Great Lakes Snow Removal (Jan 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snowjoker _
> *Steve do you have a vibrator on that 1075? *


No, SnowEx came out with a new model last year, i think it is a 6000 or 8000, that is a full bed hopper that has a vibrator in it.
There was a thread on that particular model about three months ago with some pretty good dialog and in-put, you may want to do a search and find it.

Steve


----------



## Great Lakes Snow Removal (Jan 19, 2002)

We used bagged material all season and never had a problem with the flow, however, if you fill the hopper and use only a portion of the material and let the remainder sit for a period of time you may have to hand turn the spinner to free up any hardened salt prior to operating the spreader again.
You can either do that before you get in your warm rig, or turn on the control box and get a "er" reading on the box then swear a little, get out of the warm truck then free up the spinner (take in from someone who knows) before leaving the yard give the spinner a little kick with your boot and your good to go.

Steve


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

I remember the thread i was just wondering on the vibrator for the 1075 thanks for the info


----------



## Great Lakes Snow Removal (Jan 19, 2002)

Ya, i kinda lost myself on that first reply, i wasn't aware that there was a vibrator for a 1075, that is a simple auger and spinner system and don't see how that would set up.
Oh well, take easy.

Steve


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

You can put a vibrator on any spreader that you want to help with the salt flow.


----------



## BRIMOW525 (Jan 23, 2001)

I have a buyers spreader and I run solar salt thru it with VERY little problem. As far as a receiver hitch mount, make sure you make something to support the top. I didn't and after about 2 seasons of holding 600lbs of salt at a time and bouncing behind the truck the mount started to give. I had a bracket welded to the tailgate of my 1 ton dump which is ALOT more secure and keeps the motor out of harms way. Heres a pic of the old way


----------



## BRIMOW525 (Jan 23, 2001)

new way #1


----------



## BRIMOW525 (Jan 23, 2001)

and #2


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

BRIMOW525 isn't solar salt used in water softerners? The big pieces don't jam up in that spreader? One more question, how much do you apply since the salt is in big pieces? Just curious


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I found another spreader for sale. Its a Lesco Mini-loader. My serach concluded that it is like a Trynex. Is this correct? I read mixed reviews about them, with little coverage of its counterpart the 575? mostly covering the new 'veepro' This unit is also two years old, but this one is designed better and already has a hitch mount. Can anyone give feedback on this unit? It seems like a good one, but i've never seen one in action.

Thanks, John

(I know I ask a lot of questions, but how else can ya learn, right?  )


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

*Spreader*

The Mini-Loader is a nice little spreader, altho it doesn't hold a lot of material I think you would be happy with the unit. Did it have the varible speed control? Without it you will use a lot more material. Is it priced right? This unit is very similer to the 575. 
 John............


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

BTW Thanks for the prices John on those spreaders!! I went to the local dealer and the 1075 is around 1300 and he told me the 575 was around 300 which i did not think was true I wanted to buy it right on the spot but could not put myself up to it knowing he made a mistake So i left it but will probably get one soon enough


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

*Spreaders*

Walt which mount were they including with the 1075?
 John...........


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

I am pretty sure it was the swing mount and i think that included installation too he did not know all the details because his sonr really runs the place he just does the odd jobs arround there


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

I know BRL and Alan both have one of the Trynex, though I am not sure which model. In the attached picture, you can see a vibrator mounted on the hopper.

I'll do a quick search, as I am sure BRL has posted about his experience with his. I can also say if it was not a decent spreader, there is no way Alan would be using it.

~Chuck


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

BRL has the 575. This thread talks about Trynex units..

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7339&highlight=trynex

~Chuck


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Thanks Chuck, Once again, you seem to be a step ahead. I didnt try to search for trynex, since I wasnt sure if they were teh same.

This unit sounds like it is pretty good, and for $500 it might not be too bad. As you can tell, I don't want to spend a lot, but I am willing to spend enough to get a good _used_ unit. When you buy new it just loses value so fast, and its going to get torn up anyways. So if it has a little wear on it, along with a used price, I'm all over it.

Thanks again.


----------



## BRIMOW525 (Jan 23, 2001)

SNOWJOKER: Yes it is but I don't get the big pellets. My local agway sells smaller style salt. I tried using halite but when I was done the rest of the product would leak out of the spreader. And as far as how much?, I can do a normal size doctors/dentists office with about 3, 50lb bags. And That could be a little over kill.


----------

